# KDM login error

## Ne0os

Moinsen   :Smile: ,

nach meinem letzten restart bricht mein KDE login nach der passworteingabe ab und zeigt wieder den login screen. Hab jetzt schon einige Stunden im Internet gesucht bzw gegoogelt und versucht das Problem selbst zu loesen. Leider erfolglos. Hoffe ihr kennt vll. eine Loesung.

 *Quote:*   

> AUDIT: Thu Aug  9 09:50:05 2007: 7986 X: client 2 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
> 
> 

 

Hier dann noch mein kdm.log:

 *Quote:*   

> ********************************************************************************
> 
> Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages
> 
> (i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the
> ...

 

Und mein X.Org.log:

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 7.2.0
> 
> Release Date: 22 January 2007
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2
> ...

 

Gruesse Ne0os   :Very Happy: 

Hoffe mal der Xorg.log ist nicht zu lang und verstoest gegen die foren Regeln

----------

## tgurr

Welche KDE-Version benutzt du? Hast du KDE vor dem Neustart aktualisiert? Sehen die Rechte in /usr/kde/3.5/ bei dir genauso aus?

```

# ls -la /usr/kde/3.5/

insgesamt 72

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    87 22. Nov 2006  .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    16 22. Nov 2006  ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  8192  8. Aug 17:19 bin

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    42 30. Jan 2007  env

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    35 30. Mai 16:21 etc

drwxr-xr-x 41 root root 16384  8. Aug 16:29 include

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 20480  8. Aug 17:19 lib

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  4096 22. Nov 2006  share

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    30  2. Mai 11:38 shutdown

```

----------

## Ne0os

Ich benutze jetzt kde-3.5.7 is ne unstable aber hab die erst nach dem neustart also nachdem der login schon nicht mehr ging aktualisiert, da ich gehofft habe so das problem loesen zu koenen. Mit startx geht kde jedoch unter root. Jo die rechte sehen genauso aus:

```

# ls -la /usr/kde/3.5/

total 96

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root  4096 Jun 30 03:52 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Jun 30 02:08 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 12288 Aug  9 05:29 bin

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Aug  9 09:00 env

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Jun 30 03:52 etc

drwxr-xr-x 57 root root 24576 Aug  9 05:29 include

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 36864 Aug  9 07:07 lib

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  4096 Jun 30 03:52 share

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jun 30 03:52 shutdown

```

----------

## tgurr

Startet dein xserver denn wenn du ihn über startx unter deinem Benutzer startest?

----------

## Ne0os

Jop hab ich davor noch garnicht ausprobiert^^

Also starten unter meinem user geht

EDIT:

Jettzt hab ich nochmal was entdeckt und zwar hab ich nen reboot gemacht es startet xdm wenn ich mich einlogge kommt eine weise konsole unten rechts.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Ne0os wrote:*   

> Jop hab ich davor noch garnicht ausprobiert^^
> 
> Also starten unter meinem user geht
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

Dann ist irgendwas mit kdm <-> kde falsch. Normalerweise soll kdm  startkde aufrufen.

Was kannst du bei "Session" auswählen?

Tobi

----------

## tgurr

 *Ne0os wrote:*   

> Jettzt hab ich nochmal was entdeckt und zwar hab ich nen reboot gemacht es startet xdm wenn ich mich einlogge kommt eine weise konsole unten rechts.

 

Hatte genau dasselbe Verhalten als ich einen Rechner von den KDE SVN-Ebuilds auf Portage-KDE umgestellt habe, da warens die Berechtigungen in /usr/kde/3.5/. Hab dann alles runtergeschmissen, das /usr/kde Verzeichnis komplett gelöscht und KDE neu installiert, dann hats funktioniert und die Berechtigungen waren i.O. Wäre natürlich ungünstig wenn du das jetzt auch machst und dann liegts doch an was andrem.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ne0os

Sou also ich hab dann grad nochmal ein tipp von nem Kumpel bekommen. Er hat gesagt das das problem mit dem Login auftaucht bei zu wenig Speicherplatz da kde nicht mehr die tmp datein schreiben kann. Der Login funktioniert jetzt wieder. Jedoch nur wenn ich die Session kde 3.5 auswähle. Durch mein ganzes herumgepfusche zwischendurch wie z.B. die unstable installieren hab ich jedoch nun wenn ich kde reemergen will das problem mit den x86 flags deswegen wollte ich fragen was der beste weg wäre die 3.5.5 stable wieder zu installieren.. Auch das mit dem einstellen der Default Xsession is mir noch unklar. 

Raffi  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

>  beste weg wäre die 3.5.5 stable wieder zu installieren..

 

Lösch aus der package.keywords einfach alle kde Einträge raus.

Dann sollte alles x86 sein. Außer du hast in der make.conf ~x86

Tobi

----------

## Ne0os

Ahh ok danke euch nochmal. Hat geklappt  :Smile: 

Raffi

----------

